# Best Concept Album



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few choices on the poll, maybe there are more. Lets see where the votes go


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Great choices there but I had to give it to The Wall with Tommy a close second. They were both pretty seamless in their "concept".


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow! that was a really hard one! I chose The Wall simply for all the surrounding media around it, the concert the Movie (I know Tommy was a movie but I really can't stand the Who), But I also love Paradise theater and American Idiot, Sgt Peppers, Joes Garage & 2112. Really tough to choose one.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

I went with the Wall though my favorite concept album would be The Dark Side Of The Moon.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

axestronomer said:


> I went with the Wall though my favorite concept album would be The Dark Side Of The Moon.


+1 on Dark Side...or possibly "Animals".


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> +1 on Dark Side...or possibly "Animals".


I'm really not a fan of animals.

I went with The Wall too, with Sgt. Peppers a close second.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

The Wall for sure. I will say that American Idiots is relatively decent for a "modern" concept album. 

I think that the idea of a concept album kind of falls apart now that we have mp3 players with shuffle and what not. A concept album doesn't really hold together unless it is played in order.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I'm the lone guy who selected Tommy so far. I was there when it was released and that was truly an event. In my opinion, it was probably the first true concept album ever. Perhaps Sgt Pepper came before (and I am a take-it-to-the-grave Beatles fan) but I wouldn't consider it to be any more a "concept album" than the "Who Sells Out" - which predates them all.

Significant entries missing from the list include Quadrophenia and Thick as a Brick - two of my personal favourites.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Went with Tommy too. Listen to it end to end, it has repeating themes etc woven in and out of various songs, segues, intros, etc. It's not exactly 100% seamless but very close.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Of the choices, The Wall stands out for me.
but I picked other, for Queensryche's Operation Mindcrime.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

If you're going to include "Rock Operas" like Tommy then how can you not also include works like Jesus Christ Superstar or Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat?

However, the poll is, "Best Concept Album", correct? So, shouldn't that limit everyone to look at the album as released. Not beyond to the movies, videos, plays or what ever.

I'll confine myself to the poll as I understand it and say that there is no need for a poll as there is only one such album.
From it's innovative newspaper album jacket through to it's one 45 minute long song, Think as a Brick By Jethro Tull is the quintessential "Concept Album"!
Nothing else need be said as no other album before or since comes close.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I went with "other" - Alan Parsons Tales of Mystery and Imagination. When it came out I thought it was the most cutting edge album I had ever heard.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stephen W. said:


> If you're going to include "Rock Operas" like Tommy then how can you not also include works like Jesus Christ Superstar or Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat?
> 
> However, the poll is, "Best Concept Album", correct? So, shouldn't that limit everyone to look at the album as released. Not beyond to the movies, videos, plays or what ever.
> 
> ...


Think as a Brick was a good one, but not for everyone I'm sure.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I went with "other" - Alan Parsons Tales of Mystery and Imagination. When it came out I thought it was the most cutting edge album I had ever heard.


Wow - good one!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

OOhh yeah, I love that one, along with Turn of a Friendly Card.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't see polls with Tapatalk 

But it's got to be

Operation: Mindcrime


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

puckhead said:


> Of the choices, The Wall stands out for me.
> but I picked other, for Queensryche's Operation Mindcrime.


Excellent. I am not alone then!! O:M is my pick as well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Where's Quadrophenia?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeff Wayne's War of The Worlds..........


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Triumvirat "Spartacus"... just to be different.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I love DSOTM and Animals. 

For something more recent; OK Computer.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Dark Side of the Moon, OK Computer and Kid A are my top three.

Of those in the poll? Tommy or Sgt. Pepper's.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Granted, The Wall is a strong one on the poll, and there could probably be a lot more added. Tough to get them all on there. I would add The Maggots from The Plasmatics to my own list of favorites.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I had to vote for Other, because King Diamond "Abigail" didn't make the list. Not only is it my favourite concept album, but it also gets my vote for the best Metal album of all time. No seriously! It's that good.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

The strangest concept album I own is probably Jag Panzer's "Thane to the Throne."

A hammed up metal album based on Shakespeare's MacBeth.

Takes about a minute to get going:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdmvHrwlryA

I wouldn't say "best" that's for sure, but it's different


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Great poll question and some equally great albums to choose from.

I chose Tommy but I rate Dark Side of the Moon right up there with it


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I chose the Wall cause it was on the list....but Dark side of the Moon is tops for me...mostly I would say because at a young age - my parents blasted both of them constantly on the record player at high volume for years.....both were drilled into my head....I could cite every lyric off the top of my head for both albums......


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I went with "other" - Alan Parsons Tales of Mystery and Imagination. When it came out I thought it was the most cutting edge album I had ever heard.


That would be my vote also. Just a great album!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

...........


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Klaatu, Hope.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I like a lot of those. I went with 2112. Not sure why, it just always jumps out at me. I am not even really a Rush fan, but I just love that album.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

This beats American Idiot anyday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Thick as a brick for me too. Plus I have the newspaper to read
while I listen to it. Also enjoy King Diamond's Abigail and Them.
Rick Wakeman's (keyboard for Yes) Six wives of Henry 8th and 
Journey to the center of the earth are a pair of albums I have 
where the grooves are almost worn out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Thick as a brick for me too.
> Rick Wakeman's (keyboard for Yes) Six wives of Henry 8th


Oh yeah! Still listen to these. Good call.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Six wives of Henry 8th


+1 Another great album


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*some genesis*

And the Lamb... lies down... on Broadway. Hearing Peter Gabriel sing that gives me chills just thinkin about it. That would be great to see one more time!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Who's "Who's Next" was essentially a concept album who's movie counterpart was abandoned. It's a much better record than "Tommy" IMO. One my favorite concept/soundtrack albums is " Superfly" by Curtis Mayfield. "Dark Side Of The Moon" is really one of the greatest concept albums of all time. I love "Greendale" by Neil Young too!




Shawn.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You list a poll for concept albums, but leave out Alice Cooper?
He had several that could be choices.
School's Out, Welcome to My Nightmare, Goes to Hell, The Last Temptation

But my current favorite concept alum is the Resurrection Band's Lament.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

zontar said:


> You list a poll for concept albums, but leave out Alice Cooper?
> He had several that could be choices.
> School's Out, Welcome to My Nightmare, Goes to Hell, The Last Temptation
> 
> But my current favorite concept alum is the Resurrection Band's Lament.


Not to mention "Killer"


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Jeff Wayne's War of The Worlds..........


Noice! I'm a big fan of Pete Townshend's The Iron Man too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Not to mention "Killer"


There are others as well- I just listed my top 4.

Most of Alice Cooper's albums were concept albums of some ort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Muscle of Love. Maybe not concept, but, I just love it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to go with The Wall too. I think it is the pick of the litter when it comes to the art of conceiving and creating a concept album. Dark side of the moon would have been another and also I Robot by the Alan Parsons Project.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm happy with The Wall, It's like a Bad acid trip from High School........wait, did I say That! It wasn't me really!

No Really, I started listening to Pink Floyd back in the Days of Umma Guma way before the popularity of Dark side of the Moon. The Wall was pretty much the Pinnacle Story told By film as well as music. It must have been very gratifying for them to finally put thier music to film to make all the lyrics relative. But perhaps not my most favorite though,.......for me it was Meddle.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

urko99 said:


> I'm happy with The Wall, It's like a Bad acid trip from High School........wait, did I say That! It wasn't me really!



I'm with you on that one. Acid or not, it was a great album.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Kevin Gilbert - The Shaming of the True is really good. That guy was a genius.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Something a little different.
Strawbs "Hero and Heroine"


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Lot's of great ones mentioned. I'll throw in "The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway" by Genesis into the mix.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Just beat me to it with "Lamb", so I'll add The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust to the list.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I voted for Tommy, but there are some other notable albums on the list.

I consider Pink Floyd's Animals to be a concept album and it's one of my favourites.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I don't think I could say which one is best since they are all very different. Quadropenia, Animals, The Lamb, Thick as a Brick......

Just to toss another title out there, I don't think _Tales from Topographic Oceans_ by Yes was mentioned. It's pretty good but I haven't listened to it in quite a while. Better go dig it up.......


----------



## Hear Ye Music (Dec 19, 2012)

i voted "others" and am going with extreme's "III sides to every story".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hear Ye Music said:


> i voted "others" and am going with extreme's "III sides to every story".


I haven't heard that for a while--the electric "side" was quite well done musically...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seems to me there are a number of different categories here, being lumped into the concept of "concept album:

1) "Narrative albums" that tell a specific story, with a narrative followed and a requirement to hear the songs in a specific order. "Tommy" and "Greendale" are perfect examples of that.

2) "Theme albums" where the songs don't tell any particular story, but all revolve around the same conceptual theme, that may involve lyrics...or not. The tunes don't have to be heard in any particular order, but hearing them in proximity adds more value than hearing them individually. "Six Wives of Hank 8.0" is a good example of that.

3) "Seamless albums" where there are no discrete tunes, but everything segues into everything else. This can overlap with the first two categories, but there are albums where the music just moves along as one seemingly continuous piece, without having any central theme or story. "Tubular Bells" by Mike Oldfield is probably the textbook example.

4) "Attitude albums", where the songs don't have a story, or run together, or even touch on the various facets of a central idea in some complementary fashion, but simply have an overarching attitude....like "I'm angry about society".


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/results?q=bo...l=en-CA&gbv=2&um=1&ie=UTF-8&gl=CA&sa=N&tab=w1

and let's not forget
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzlPTJx94cs

All seriousness aside
my picks would be 
The Wall , YesSongs and Apostrophe.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

One of my favorites that I don't think was mentioned, Moody Blues "The Days of Future Past". But my all time favorite concept album is Queen "Queen II", which I don't think has been mentioned yet either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

a few more

Jethro Tull – War Child and Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die!
Iron Maiden – Seventh Son of a Seventh Son
Elton John - Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy


----------

